# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Máy phát điện doosan

## lenamdna

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN HÀN QUỐC*


*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN DOOSAN*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là nhà nhập khẩu phân phối Máy phát điện Doosan Hàn Quốc chính hãng tại Việt Nam, Với dải công suất từ 100KVA – 900KVA.

*Máy phát điện Hàn Quốc*
Doosan là thương hiệu đến từ Hàn Quốc. Là thương hiệu có chất lượng tốt. với chất lượng đã được khẳng định trên toàn cầu với thế mạnh là bền bỉ, mạnh mẽ độ bền vật liệu cao giá thành hợp lý. Doosan hiện đã được tin tưởng sử dụng rất phổ biến tại Việt Nam.

*Giá máy phát điện Doosan*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là đơn vị trực tiếp nhập khẩu tận gốc tại nhà máy sản xuất và bán trực tiếp đến quý khách khàng nên chắc chắn sẽ có giá cạnh tranh nhất cho quý khách.

Danh sách máy phát điện Doosan 

Máy phát điện Doosan 150KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 165KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 200KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 250KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 275KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 300KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 350KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 400KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 450KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 500KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 575KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 625KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 688KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 750KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 760KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 800KVA

Máy phát điện Doosan 938KVA

*Bảo hành Doosan*

Bảo hành theo tiêu chuẩn chính hãng là 12 tháng hoặc 1000 giờ máy chạy tùy theo điều kiện nào đến trước. Hoặc có thể mở rộng bảo hành tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.

*Xuất xứ Doosan*
Tổ máy phát điện Doosan của công ty Hoàng Hà: Nhập khẩu đồng bộ từ Hàn Quốc, Châu Âu, Trung Quốc, Lắp ráp tại Việt Nam. ==>> Tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế của dự án chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách sử dụng tổ máy có xuất xứ phù hợp và tối ưu nhất để đáp bảo chất lượng và có giá thấp nhất.

*Phụ tùng Doosan*
Do Doosan đang được sử dụng rất phổ biến ở Việt Nam nên Phụ tùng luôn có sẵn đặc biệt giá rẻ. Đây là lợi thế lớn khi quý khách lựa chọn thương hiệu Doosan.

*Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật Doosan*
Máy phát điện Doosan gặp mọi sự cố quý khách vui lòng liên hệ công ty Hoàng Hà để dược hỗ trợ tư vấn tốt nhất. 24/7 trên toàn quốc.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
*Phone & Zalo: 090 468 0707 – Mr. Nam*
Email: lenammpd@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------

